

Unreal Engine code issues are fixed by the third-party company - AndreyKarpov

 Our company develops, promotes, and sells the PVS-Studio static code analyzer for C&#x2F;C++ programmers. However, our collaboration with customers is not limited solely to selling PVS-Studio licenses. For example, we often take on contract projects as well. Due to NDAs, we&#x27;re not usually allowed to reveal details about this work, and you might not be familiar with the projects names, anyway. But this time, we think you&#x27;ll be excited by our latest collaboration. Together with Epic Games, we &#x27;re working on the Unreal Engine project. This is what we&#x27;re going to tell you about in this article.<p>As a way of promoting our PVS-Studio static code analyzer, we&#x27;ve thought of an interesting format for our articles: We analyze open-source projects and write about the bugs we manage to find there. Take a look at this updatable list of projects we have already checked and written about. This activity benefits everyone: readers enjoy learning from others&#x27; mistakes and discover new means to avoid them through certain coding techniques and style. For us, it&#x27;s a way to have more people learn about our tool. As for the project authors, they too benefit by gaining an opportunity to fix some of the bugs.<p>Among the articles was &quot;A Long-Awaited Check of Unreal Engine 4&quot;. Unreal Engine&#x27;s source code was extraordinarily high quality, but all software projects have defects and PVS-Studio is excellent at surfacing some of the most trickiest bugs. We ran an analysis and reported our findings to Epic. The Unreal Engine team thanked us for checking their code, and quickly fixed the bugs we reported. But we didn&#x27;t want to stop there, and thought we should try selling a PVS-Studio license to Epic Games.<p>Coninue read: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.unrealengine.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;how-pvs-studio-team-improved-unreal-engines-code
======
AndreyKarpov
Link: [https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/how-pvs-studio-team-
improv...](https://www.unrealengine.com/blog/how-pvs-studio-team-improved-
unreal-engines-code)

Reddit discussion:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3aehq5/unreal_e...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/3aehq5/unreal_engine_code_issues_are_fixed_by_the/)

